# Looking For 5xl / 6xl Long Sleeve Cotton Shirts Sublimation



## TheRandomOne (Feb 11, 2016)

Custom Images

Anyone know of any good sites ?


----------



## JamieLampert (Feb 20, 2017)

You can't sublimate cotton.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most wholesalers will have at least 1 shirt that goes up to 6X. Sanmar's Port & Co has a cotton one.

You can't sublimate directly to cotton. There are (expensive) transfers you can buy like the Reveal paper from Conde that allows sublimation on cotton.


----------



## TheRandomOne (Feb 11, 2016)

JamieLampert said:


> You can't sublimate cotton.


Not sublimation per say

But as long as a picture can cover the whole shirt

I don't care what the process is & as long as its cotton

The shirt company The Mountain does all over graphics on Cotton


----------

